# Jess, 5 year old rex



## Jen23 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

Sorry to be a pain; I realise there's already a previous version of this thread, but I wanted to add some more recent picture/a video of Jess. I hope that's not a problem with anyone.

My name's Jen, and I'm unfortunately looking for a home for my gorgeous standard rex rabbit. 
She's about 5 years old, spayed and is the quirkiest character you're likely to meet. She's a house rabbit, and has always been so, so I'm hoping to find someone who would be happy to have her inside with them (I'm not sure she'd cope with the shock of the great outdoors!).

Although she's not particularly one for being picked up (though she'll tolerate it for a short while if you ask nicely) she is nevertheless incredibly affectionate, and once used to you will quite happily jump up on to the bed or sofa (the latter a more recent addition) and cuddle up. She adores being stroked and pampered, and will run up to you for attention.

That out the way, she can also be a very moody lady (though never aggressive) and would definitely suit an older experienced owner fluent in bun body language.

I'm absolutely gutted to have to give her up, but I cannot see a way around it as I'm likely to be living in the UAE in a year and a bit. Although this is very early considering, it would be heartbreaking to have to leave her in a rescue centre because I hadn't given myself enough time to find a lovely new owner.

She currently lives in Bangor (Gwynedd) but I would be more than happy to drop her off anywhere in the UK as long as it meant she'd be going somewhere nice.

I would also consider paying all expenses if someone lovely was interested in looking after her, minus the financial responsibility.

Thanks for reading! Jen

Video: Rabbit - YouTube


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

She is lovely -I do hope you can find her a good home.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I love rexes so much! :001_wub: I don't live in the UK, so that's a shame. 

Make sure the new owner is prepared to her her with a friend- bunnies REALLY benefit from having friends!  xx


----------



## Jen23 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for your replies 
Louiseandfriends, I don't really have the option of being fussy about things like that! If you were interested in her please let me know, as I'd pay the expenses to get her anywhere as long as I knew she was going to a rabbit lover!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Really hope she gets a lovely home soon


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

aww shes beautiful


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I must have missed your first post. 

I've been looking for a new wife for my George. Strangely I went to Anglesey over the weekend and on the way back I picked up a girl bunny in Birmingham!

I'm sorry I missed your first post, she sounds like my kind of bunny pamper on her own terms and shes beautiful 

I wouldnt have been able to have her indoors permanently either


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry, hun. I may be considering a female rex wife for my boy in the future, but will definitely need a bun who can happily and permanently live outdoors. Best of luck x


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Jen23 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your replies
> Louiseandfriends, I don't really have the option of being fussy about things like that! If you were interested in her please let me know, as I'd pay the expenses to get her anywhere as long as I knew she was going to a rabbit lover!


I soooo would, but I can't take another, sorry.  xx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> Sorry, hun. I may be considering a female rex wife for my boy in the future, but will definitely need a bun who can happily and permanently live outdoors. Best of luck x


I'm sure this girl could adapt to living outside, as long as she grew her winter coat ASAP.  xx


----------



## Jen23 (Sep 24, 2012)

If she was outside with a friend then I don't see why she couldn't adapt. I just wouldn't like her going outside on her own- she likes her company.

It might take her a while to bond though- definitely not something I would rush... she has got along with a rabbit before, but definitely didn't like the last one she met. However, I'd be more than happy to have her back (so long as I hadn't left the country!) if she couldn't be bonded with another rabbit.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hel shed look so good next to your Rex


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Hel shed look so good next to your Rex


I know! But I really don't think I'm experienced enough, having never even bonded before.

Since Buddy was neutered, it's been my plan to bond with the assistance of my local rescue. That way I'll have some help, a way to vet potential friends and a backup in case a bond doesn't work out. For various reasons I can't consider this until next year at the moment.

I just couldn't resist commenting - albeit wistfully - because she's such a gorgeous rex and I'm holding out (for the time being) for a rex doe at my rescue...


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jen23 said:


> If she was outside with a friend then I don't see why she couldn't adapt. I just wouldn't like her going outside on her own- she likes her company.
> 
> It might take her a while to bond though- definitely not something I would rush... she has got along with a rabbit before, but definitely didn't like the last one she met. However, I'd be more than happy to have her back (so long as I hadn't left the country!) if she couldn't be bonded with another rabbit.


I'm happy if you'd like to possibly consider contacting me after xmas if you are really stuck and if I haven't found a partner for my boy closer by....


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

oh i'd love to but my run isn't big enough for a 3rd and i think its too late in the year for her to become and outdoors bunny.
sorry


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Jen have you tried making a advert for her on Rabbit Rehome - this is where I was looking for older girls.

Rabbit Rehome - Advertise Rabbits

Rescue centers as well as individuals can advertise rabbits as far as I know its free. I would imagine you only get people who only want to adopt or are looking for a specific rabbit searching on there there.


----------



## Jen23 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry to pester you all again.
Still no luck, though i'm beginning to feel like I'm bothering the same people on here time and time again with this, so I'll give it one last bump then leave you guys be with this one. 
Thanks for all the lovely comments and advice 
Jen


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I do wish we could help - she is lovely - but we are sadly full.

I hope you find her a good home soon.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Hel_79, Heidi could do your bonding if you were not confident? 

Female/male combos are normally very easy and don't require much experience. Although, female rexes can be a bit dodgey sometimes.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Jen23 said:


> Hi guys, sorry to pester you all again.
> Still no luck, though i'm beginning to feel like I'm bothering the same people on here time and time again with this, so I'll give it one last bump then leave you guys be with this one.
> Thanks for all the lovely comments and advice
> Jen


you are not bothering us at all it is so refreshing to see someone want to rehome their rabbit and know it is safe and well cared for.

Let us know when you find her a new home


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I could try and post this on my animal blog? Although you would have to be very careful who you gave it to... It might be better just to stick around forms. 

Have you tired Rabbit Retreat? xx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Louiseandfriends said:


> Hel_79, Heidi could do your bonding if you were not confident?
> 
> Female/male combos are normally very easy and don't require much experience. Although, female rexes can be a bit dodgey sometimes.


If she fancied coming all the way to Cornwall, haha!

My boy is pretty fiesty and territorial and is generally happy and content by himself at the moment. He's never known any different, either. Don't worry, I really do get it about bunnies needing company and have been doing my best..as stated, I aim to see if I can introduce a friend next year. I can't let that castration have been for nothing, after all! I do envisage him being tricky to bond because though, because of his strong-willed temperment. I can't imagine him wanting to share anything!


----------



## Jen23 (Sep 24, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> you are not bothering us at all it is so refreshing to see someone want to rehome their rabbit and know it is safe and well cared for.
> 
> Let us know when you find her a new home


Thank you 
I've heard of a small place that does holiday boarding/rescue, so if worst comes to worst, I'll probably ask if I can pay for her to board there whilst they look for a new home for her. It'd probably be quite a bit more stressful for her to move around that much though, so I'm still trying my best to find her a new home before I leave.

And I'll have a look at rabbit retreat. If rings a bell, so I may have posted her on there before, but it can't hurt to have another look. Thanks


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck with your search for that caring home.


----------

